# MK4 vs MK5/6



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

In reference to front brakes.
Does anyone happen to know if mk5/6 front brakes would bolt up to a mk4 hub without any modifications.
What I'm looking to do exactly is mount a set of TT RS brakes onto my first gen S3, which is a mk4 platform.
I know I will either have to get new rotors or redrill the bolt patter from 5x112 to 5x100.

Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't have a forsure answer but I suggest you buy a caliper bracket from ecs tuning for the mk5-7 gti and check if those fit before going deep into pocket for the RS kit. If the bracket doesn't fit just return it and try something else.

Also the RS kit isn't the best option for the price. They are a bit oversized and don't have alot of rotor options should you need to replace them. So unless you are getting a good deal on them your money would be better spent on another kit.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I'll help out a local dubber...


Epytec has what you need.

http://www.epytec.de/4344/vw-golf-4...udi-tt-bremsanlage-bremssattel-adapter-370x32


http://www.epytec.de/3131/vw-golf-4...s-rs3-audi-tt-bremsanlage-bremssattel-adapter


http://www.epytec.de/bremsentechnik...hinterachse-310x22-310x22-bremsscheibe?c=1816


You can run the ttrs caliper with the r32 rotors or have the ttrs rotors redrilled to 5x100 and run those. I've been through many front brake setups on my car and personally think my current setup is the best balanced. I'm running R32 rotors with 996 turbo calipers up front with phaeton 310mm rotors in the rear. The rear made a nice difference in how the car feels when you are hard on the brakes. This setup fits under 17" wheels and is more than enough for I'd say 500whp at the track with appropriate pads. The ttrs rotors would need 19's and add significant amount of weight to the entire rotating assembly.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

spartiati said:


> I'll help out a local dubber...
> 
> 
> Epytec has what you need.
> ...


Thanks for the input. 

I currently have the Tarox B30 6 piston setup up front. I was justing looking to see about running the TTRS for a more OEM plus look. I dont really have anything negative to say about them. And the rotor design is very different. 

Extremely interested in your rear setup. Ive been looking for something to upgrade to in the rear. 
Can you post some pictures and where/how to get the rear carriers and setup to work. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

*kits/ adapters*

here are a few companies that i've notice deal with kits and adapters

http://www.compbrake.com/

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=188

https://jhmotorsports.com/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=brake&x=0&y=0 - everything brake related

http://automobiledayspa.storenvy.com/products - search for mk4 or brake kits

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/products-by-category.php?main=5&catID=170 - Porche adapters :thumbup:

You can find a lot of OEM part numbers here - http://teilecar.com/?calipers,56 ...most of the products include part numbers in the description and you can search ECStuning or google to find the part and its subsequent adapters and rotors.

Also note Mercedes AMG brakes may indeed fit our VWAG cars as the mouting plates are close if not the same as ours. I haven't tried yet, but some time next year i plan on trying this on my MKV as i have seen one or two cars on the internet using AMG brake kits. They are surprisingly cheaper* than i suspected and have more rotor options than a TTRS kit and more/cheaper Pad options. A 360mm rotor on the larger kit can also clear 18 inch wheels depending on the offset and backspace.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/retromotoring/8817673582/


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

There is a before and after if the stock 256x22 gli rear brakes and the 310x22 phaeton rotors. The bracket simply spaces the caliper further out. It increases the lever arm of the caliper giving you more umph in the rear. Install is straight forward. The hardest part was finding someone to redrill the rotors to 5x100. That and the TTRS calipers on r32 rotors will be as OEM and upgraded as you can get without blowing you're bank account.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Its simply a stock paeton carrier also?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

No you use the factory s3/r32 carrier and get the bracket from epytec. The bracket is like an extension. It mounts to where the factory carrier does and provides holes to mount the carrier to the bracket provided. This extends it out further allowing the 12" rotor to fit.

So basically parts are:
Phaeton rotors redrilled to 5x100
S3/r32 carriers/pads and calipers
Epytec adapter


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok cool 
Understand now. 
So basically need the third link u had posted. First two are for the TTRS if i was able to translate the website correctly. Haha


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

StateSideS3 said:


> Ok cool
> Understand now.
> So basically need the third link u had posted. First two are for the TTRS if i was able to translate the website correctly. Haha


Open the website through Google chrome it'll translate it into English. 

But correct the last page I listed was for the rear rotor upgrade.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Do u know if there is also a larger caliper we can use in the rear also?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

They have a 280mm rotor upgrade that uses stock calipers for E brake and Porsche boxster rear calipers as well. Not worth it though. Kit is 500 euro shipped but doesn't even include the Porsche boxster calipers, rotors, or pads.


----------

